# finally making the switch (ubuntu)



## mullered07 (Apr 16, 2007)

ok im tottally fed up with M$ lately (or ati) ive had to do 4-6 formats in the last month due to driver problems with ati both on vista and xp i know this is more of an ati issue than m$ (cats 7.3 buggy as hell and getting error after error) but im pissed now and could easily just never use windows again. im downloading ubuntu as we speak and my plan is to use it for general computing/internet/downloading/movies etc and only use XP for gaming, any one have any tips/ideas for getting started?


----------



## aximbigfan (Apr 16, 2007)

you wont be sorry.

i use ubuntu as my development os, and i love it! all of the drivers for my lappy were already installed, i was even able to conenct to my wifi  network within a few secounds after installation.

the feature however that i really, REALLY love is....

the fact that while you are installing it, you can actully do stuff, instead of just stareing at a blank screen with a little [||||||||  ] progress bar on it. uasally while i install it i play gnomes version of tetris or mahajong.

some tips:
*if you need to install any packages (like gcc, g++,rcs,ect) do it before you update. that way any updates for the packages will alos be installed.
*if you havent already, convirt any ripped music to MP3 that you want to listen to on your ubuntu installation.




chris


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 16, 2007)

BTW, wait a few days before you move to Ubuntu - the new version should be coming out this Thursday (final version).


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 17, 2007)

With the release of 7.04, you can expect Ubuntu to be even better.  Now Ubuntu is quite good BUT:

ATI cards = meh, even on everyother linux distro as well.
Have fun compiling.  
Learn the commands, they help alot.  
No games unless you want to WINE it up with little DX9 compatibility.  (or play opengl games, which include wolfenstein enemy territory.  

Etc...

Now if you have not used linux I recommend Kubuntu, a little more like windows, easier transition.  Ubuntu uses GNOME (much cooler, but harder to use) and Kubuntu, KDE, which is more windows like.  

And I would recommend ordering (for free of course) a cd off the website so you can while it takes a month to ship study up on some cmds or whatnot.  What will come is a live cd, so you can put it in, boot to it, and install, but while that goes on, get on the same page with ubuntu.  
I think you should keep in mind, installation is not as hard as guys say it is.  BUT make another partition, consider dual booting, you might have game withdraws or something.  Then you need a swap partition, cause windows cannot see ubuntu.  *FAT 32 works well...  

I've been a linux user for 3 year, Ubuntu is by far the best for built in drivers, support (if you get an LTS version almost VERY longterm, and 18 months on all others otherwise)

Ubuntu is a jump, but you can be sure that if you do work, and don't game, Ubuntu is PERFECT.

EDIT:  Forgot, GRUB ftw!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 17, 2007)

Does grub work with the new Vista bootloader? It didn't use to - it works in a different way. I think you'd need to chose between Vista and Other, and then XP and Ubuntu separately.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 17, 2007)

GRUB does work, talkin to a guy who tri booted...  

I did XP pro, Vista RC2, and Ubuntu 6.10 with GRUB...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 18, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> GRUB does work, talkin to a guy who tri booted...
> 
> I did XP pro, Vista RC2, and Ubuntu 6.10 with GRUB...



Interesting - when I had RC1, I couldn't find any way to use GRUB to boot to Vista - I always had to go through the Vista bootloader first. When I get round to reinstalling my system and put Ubuntu on I might ask for help on that if I can't work it out


----------



## starkruzr (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't forget -- Penny Arcade Adventures: On the Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness is going to be native-Linux at release, as will/is Battlestar Galactica: Beyond the Red Line


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 19, 2007)

Casheti said:


> I've been using Cat 7.3 since they came out and never had a problem...
> 
> That's all I'm going to say.



thats all your going to say ? well that doesnt say much casheti (unusual for you may i add? ) so what youve used cats 7.3 since day one i dont see your point in this sentance? i have done a clean install of XP and installed .netframework 2.0 and installed cats and am having a lot of errors with ccc.exe its not unusual you know. ati also make mistakes i can say this as im not an ati fanboy, heck if they didnt there wouldnt be a new driver release every month would there? maybe try somthing constructive instead of postwhoring to get your thread count up ? afterall the post was with regards to installing ubuntu not with my driver issues 

edit: and to pvtcaboose1337 thanks a lot, quite informative there mate just what i was after


----------

